# Anyone Here Own A Garnet Herzog Reissue?



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Thinking of ordering one as I can't find an original in Canada at the moment. They also seem priced a bit lower than sellers are asking for the originals (when you can find them).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't own one but from what I hear, Pete ( Garnet amplifier`s ) does an amazing job at building them. He worked with Gar Gillies before acquiring the Co and make them exactly the same as the originals and use better components. 

I`m giving you the feedback from several people that have ordered them from a Garnet specific group. Everyone of them 100% satisfied. Plus Pete is great to deal with. Ive ordered parts several times from him.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I had one. The RI is great but ultimately it wasn’t for me and I moved it. When I first got it I cranked it and had a blast! Eventually the novelty wore off and I kept trying to tame it. By the end I was using it as a clean boost nailing a tube amp. It sounded amazing like that, but I found my Timmy could do the exact same thing.

But if you want one, I would go RI over an original. It had some nice features and combines the best of the previous circuits.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a Stage Hog up for sale before the pandemic. That's Mark Stephenson's take on the same idea. No idea how the two compare. If you want a nice piece of Canadian amp history, it has to be the Herzog. Pete Thiesson is the guy.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I have one, Pete lives pretty close to me and delivered it himself. Not many older guys are taller than me,

I like mine, it does what it should do. It goes from clean to a little bit to way more. It has the speaker out so it becomes a champ head.

Because it has the speaker out and they don't want to silence the amp when it is bypassed, the input is always connected to the circuit. In some circumstances you can still hear a faint distorted sound when the circuit is bypassed. I imagine that comes theough ground somehow. Some versions had a relay that muted the input. 

I would like to have mine modded, otherwise I would put it in a bypass loop.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm on the wait list ATM, looking forward to trying it. I met Gordie Johnson at one of the Long and Mcquade clinics a year or so ago and he said he loves his, I've been wanting it ever since.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I have one, Pete lives pretty close to me and delivered it himself. Not many older guys are taller than me,
> 
> I like mine, it does what it should do. It goes from clean to a little bit to way more. It has the speaker out so it becomes a champ head.
> 
> ...


Useful info, thanks!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I'm on the wait list ATM, looking forward to trying it. I met Gordie Johnson at one of the Long and Mcquade clinics a year or so ago and he said he loves his, I've been wanting it ever since.


If it can indeed get those _Leadbelly/Goodbye Train/All Over Now_ sounds, I'm going to love it when I do get my hands on one. I recently bought a Fuzz Face (Fulltone '69) in hopes of getting something akin to the sound Daniel Lanois does from his orange Kay fuzz. It actually nails that when set up right. But then I was playing around with it a bit (fuzz is new to me) and ended up playing along with the Dear M.F. ep over and over and over again. I've loved that ep and some of the dub stuff for forever. Now I feel like I owe it to myself to experience the real deal.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I had one for a while, they are great


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I owned one back in the mid 70's. The Herzog driving a single 12" combo was what I gigged with as a teenager. Mostly using it as an "overdrive" more than the fuzz effect. It definitely got the job done . Good times.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice!!

there is a Herzog on some JJ Cale recordings, his guitarist played one into a 1x12 Fender, too


----------

